# Skis slingshot and squirrel



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I did quite a bit of X country skiing around the backcountry today scouting for Coyote and Lynx sign. I found some Ptarmigan tracks but was not able to find the birds. I did find a squirrel who I invited to come home for dinner.

The snow was roughly knee deep and it was crispy cold with hoar frost on all the trees. The sunrise was beautiful, as was the country. Temp was 0*f warming up to 10*f. Days like these make me appreciate a mink fur hat and a good old woolrich wool jacket. Also a beard is a great chin protector!

Enjoy the video!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like a beautiful morning in the woods, great shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Livin the dream. Beautiful morning Mike. Nice shot!
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great country,shooting and video!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

They've come a long way in ski pole technology, grips and straps come in handy!! :naughty: Great video!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful countryside Mike and nice, fat squirrel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

Another wonderful story! :thumbsup:


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

allways look forword to your vids...great shot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.beautiful scenery


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful.Great shooting.I admire you folks that can deal with that cold country,


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Stunning winter scenery, very enjoyable indeed. Thanks for sharing!

With you looking at those animal tracks in the snow, I could not help remembering this old Audi advert:


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Great watch nice shot 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Love your videos brotha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

dogcatchersito said:


> Love your videos brotha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good to see you Dog!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I really love the backcountry. Especially yours! Keep the adventures coming!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

